# Hawaii and our 35th wedding anniversary next month.



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 19, 2008)

Of course we are taking Mom with us, she is 80, but we plan to have a good time with her, as always.  She is actually very active and lots of fun.  

What one romantic thing would you recommend for our anniversary celebration?  Our actual anniversary is 5 days before we leave, but we are visiting both Kauai (first week) and Maui the second week.  We go to Hawaii every year, but we do a lot of steaks on the grill and even frozen pizzas a few times in a week, so we don't usually go all out for food, but our kids are encouraging us to do something very special for this year.  

If you have any ideas, I would appreciate them.  Are any of the boat trips romantic and nice, or are they all bouncing on the waves, worrying about your mai tai being redirected from the glass to your clothes?  That has been our experience with the few we have tried.

Any ideas?  I am terrified of helicopters after a spin around Kauai once in 2004, so can't do that one.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## susieq (Feb 19, 2008)

A luau might be really nice, if you don't do them a lot, be a nice change of pace.  They put on a really good show too. The Old Lahaina Luau on Maui was really good. Foods a bit strange, don't get me wrong tho, do sample everything, I think I'd recommend eating a little something first though.  

Have a great time!! :whoopie: Oh ~ and Happy Anniversary!!

Sue


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 19, 2008)

I love sunset sailboat rides, but you do have to actively hold on to the ropes. Large catamarans are much tamer, but the one I used to recommend, the Kiele V out of the Hyatt Maui, sadly sank last year after the mast snapped and tragically killed a man.    Still, the accident was a horrible fluke and I think sailing a catamaran is much more stable than any other sailed boat.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

If price is no object and mom doesn't mind being left alone for several hours I would do this trip - Discover Lanai All-Day Sunset Cruise


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 19, 2008)

The suggestions given already are great.  I would also suggest dinner at the Beach House.  Make reservations before you go for sunset dining.  You can just watch the sunset from the beach if you prefer but we really like the food there, and think it is worth cost.  Then when you add in the sunset it should be a meal worthy of a 35th  anniversary.

Congratulations!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd suggest scheduling a sunset meal at the Princeville Hotel which overlooks Bali Hi.

The day trip to Lanai was fun but you are still sailing.

Congratulations, anniversaries are more important than weddings.   Half of all first marriages fail within 7 years and half of all second marriages fail within 5 years.

Have you considered reaffirming your wedding vows at a church in Hawaii??  We did and the experience was wonderful.

Sterling


----------



## dmharris (Feb 20, 2008)

Sterling,

That is a great idea to renew their vows and there is that darling church in Hanalei which they could do before they went to dinner at the Princeville Starwood Hotel. 






Cindy, or if you wanted a romantic place in Poipu, the Hyatt has a lovely restaurant, Tidepools. Go a half hour before sunset and ask for a table next to the pond. Or their upscale Italian restaurant has a lovely outdoor terrace for dining = Dondero's. 

Any of the suggestions folks have given would be great. For me, I'd want to be alone with my husband, not on a boat with lots of others. If you go to a restaurant, make sure they know what you are celebrating ahead of time.

Drink in the moments!


----------



## lamb (Feb 20, 2008)

The renewed wedding vow ceremony is a wonderful option. This does not need to be elaborate or expensive, just romantic. I also second the restaurant in the Princeville Hotel or the Beach House.  Both are wonderful for a special occasion and I'd recommend reservations.  Neither are inexpensive but the food is great. I'd consider both as a special occasion/anniversary restaurant.  I think that our meal at the Beach House was slightly better than our meal at Princeville Hotel but Princeville has a grander presence/atmosphere so it depends upon one's preference.  We stay at the Hanalei Bay Resort so Princeville Hotel was certainly more convenient for us.


----------



## Mimi (Feb 20, 2008)

I like Sterling's idea!   Congratulations, Cindy and Rick!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks to all of you!  I really like the idea of a romantic dinner.  We haven't done that in a while.  Seems like we always have something we are doing with the grown kids or our step-parents (our parents are gone).  We lead very hectic lives, so time together is often not alone.  

I got a private email from someone who couldn't believe we have been married that long.  Well, we married at 18.  I was barely 18 and Rick was actually six weeks from 18.  We didn't even have to get married.   We just wanted to get married.  

Long story short, Rick's parents had to sign, mine didn't.  We had a few battles with the folks over our decision.  Sometimes you just know, even at a very young age, that this is the ONE.  Rick had graduated from high school early, and I was still finishing up.  The rest is history.  We felt so grown up at the time, but really we weren't.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't know where you're staying on Kauai, but can second sunset dinner at the Beach House, or or the Princeville Resort Hotel, or next door at the Bali Hai restaurant.  Captain Andy's sunset cruise on the South coast is also great.  If you haven't been to the Tidepools restaurant at the Poipu Hilton, that's very romantic also.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hana Hou!*



Mimi said:


> I like Sterling's idea!


We did that for our 30th on a cruise in November and it was super...
I didn't tell Trina until we got on the ship... Didn't tell her about our new Hawiian wedding bands so she didn't see them until the Captain handed it to her.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/sets/72157603282039028/
Congratulations, Cindy and Rick!


----------



## dmharris (Feb 20, 2008)

daventrina said:


> We did that for our 30th on a cruise in November and it was super...
> I didn't tell Trina until we got on the ship... Didn't tell her about our new Hawiian wedding bands so she didn't see them until the Captain handed it to her.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/sets/72157603282039028/
> Congratulations, Cindy and Rick!


 

Dave,

Did she cry?  When she saw the new wedding bands?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 20, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> If price is no object and mom doesn't mind being left alone for several hours I would do this trip - Discover Lanai All-Day Sunset Cruise



I'm not sure this will be the romantic way to celebrate your 35th anniversary, but we just took this trip yesterday and had the most wonderful time. The entire team is so friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable it clearly is the best boat ride I've ever taken on Maui and this was the 4th one we have done.

The trip was not supposed to be a whale watch one but the crew was very accommodating whenever whales were spotted. WE had the most amazing whale sitings on this trip and I have movies to proof. 

The meals they serve were also very good and it's not buffet style. Everyone had plenty to eat and there was no rush.

The snorkeling at Lanai was just OK. Water clarity was good but not many fishes or varieties were seen. Only half the people did snorkeling, the other half were just relaxing on the beach, or visit the nearby hotel where Bill and Melinda Gates got married.

On the way back to Maui, the sunset and moon over the mountain scenery was really awesome, but the most exciting thing happening again was to see whales swimming so close to our boat and doing repeated flipping 10 feet away from us. Since we spent more hours on the ocean than the other whale watching boats, may be that's why we were so lucky to see all these whales.

If you are only going to do one activity on Maui, this should be the one. Make sure to book the trip online before you leave and save 10%


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Feb 20, 2008)

We celebrated our 5th anniversary lasy year in Maui.  We had a private dinner on the beach.  It was perfect!  This is the place we booked through: www.tablesidechefs.com.  You can pick between a few different locations (our dinner was at Launiupoko Park) and you choose your menu.  The food was yummy!  And the chef was just right - enough to know he is there and taking care of you, but not there enough to interrupt our private dinner.

Congratulations Cindy and Rick!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Courts (Feb 20, 2008)

BonBiniGirl said:


> We celebrated our 5th anniversary lasy year in Maui.  We had a private dinner on the beach.  It was perfect!  This is the place we booked through: www.tablesidechefs.com.  You can pick between a few different locations (our dinner was at Launiupoko Park) and you choose your menu.  The food was yummy!  And the chef was just right - enough to know he is there and taking care of you, but not there enough to interrupt our private dinner.
> 
> Congratulations Cindy and Rick!  Happy Anniversary!


I must second this suggestion. My wife and I spent our 36th anniversary on Maui and had tableside chefs.

Just the two of us, a few feet from the crashing waves, the chef cooking our delicious dinner out of the way behind our table and a beautiful sunset in front of us. No one else around. 

  The food was outstanding (5* IMO) as was the chef. It was the highlight of our trip. 

.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your anniversary!  This is a very touching thread.

We are celebrating our 25th on the BI in June.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 21, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Dave,
> 
> Did she cry? When she saw the new wedding bands?


Yes she did ...


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice thread and story Cindy! I know what you mean because we married at 20 and thought we knew everything. How funny to look back at it.


 This year we are headed to Hawaii-Maui late May for the 1st time ever to celebrate our 33rd Anniversary while on the island. We have been together for 35 years (wow)and the bonus is our youngest just finished college.

 That church is beautiful. I love the windows.

 I always wanted to be married at the beach. 


Bon Bon-Thanks for the tableside chefs link as we will be in Maui on our special day.

Dave-nice story and the bands are just beautiful. The fact that you planned it all was wonderful. 

Looking forward to more special ideas for Maui!


----------



## dmharris (Feb 21, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> That church is beautiful. I love the windows.


 
Check out the photo of the day thread.  I posted the ceiling of the church yesterday.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 21, 2008)

daventrina said:


> Yes she did ...


 
I thought so because I cried just reading how THOUGHTFUL you are!  She is one lucky lady!  I told my DH about this as our 25th is a couple years away and maybe he'll store that away for a "surprise" when our silver year comes knocking.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 21, 2008)

It was difficult to hide the vow renewal in our cruise documents as they were available online. The hardest part was the dress. It is much harder than one would think to get your DW out shopping for a dress for a wedding without telling her she is shopping for such. I did manage to sell her on the concept that she needed a nice white dress to go with my white dinner jacket on formal night.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 21, 2008)

daventrina said:


> The hardest part was the dress. It is much harder than one would think to get your DW out shopping for a dress for a wedding without telling her she is shopping for such. I did manage to sell her on the concept that she needed a nice white dress to go with my white dinner jacket on formal night.


 
Geez, you thought of everything!!  Way to go!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dave,

 Incredible!  The dress just tops it all and I thought the wedding bands were very special.

  Speaking as a woman whose DH bought her a fax machine for her milestone 40th birthday which did not go over well as one can imagine. 

Bravo for you!


----------



## Courts (Feb 22, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Incredible!  The dress just tops it all and I thought the wedding bands were very special.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a fax machine has nothing to do with food.  

.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 23, 2008)

Love this thread, and what a romantic vow renewal you had, too, Dave and Trina.  Rick isn't very romantic in that way and would never think of anything like this.  He did just let me buy a few more timeshares, though.  That is his idea of romance!  Hey, it works!

pcgirl, you must be very close to our ages!  We are going to be 53 this year.  Congrats to you on 33 years!  

Sterling, thanks for your thoughtful private message.  I don't think we will do the reaffirmation of our vows because our minister here in Denver would be upset if he wasn't there to perform the ceremony.   He is actually Rick's best friend and has been our minister for 27 years.  We also did a similar thing a few years back, probably been ten years now, when several couples at church renewed their vows all at once.  They were all good friend of ours, so we had a great big party afterward with all of our friends and families.  It was a huge bunch of us with lots of food.  

We are going to check out boat trips, including the Triliogy that Denise mentioned.  We are also going to have a nice dinner somewhere one night, so that is a lot of celebrating for two people who think an afternoon movie at the matinee price is a big date.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cindy,
We are just about the same age. Our date night is Friday. After a long daily commute we order take out and watch a Netflix movie and we are quite happy. Pretty funny. 

  It is nice how you renewed your vows with all your friends. We have not done that yet.

Our best date many years ago was when we only had $1. We bought a McDonalds burger and had to decide between fries or a soft serve cone at a little place down the road. We of course choose dessert. It is one of the dates I remember the best. We still split dessert but now that's to watch the calories.


----------

